# C50 vs Carbonissimo



## flyingscot (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi guys

As you may have realised from my earlier posts I will soon be in the lucky position of also owning a Colnago  .
I am well aware of the much touted merits of the C50, but am also inerested by the Carbonissimo. It seems that most of the new designs are monocoque (Scott, Giant etc) and it appears a more modern frame.

Have any of you knowledge of the real world differences in terms of stiffness, weight and comfort.
Finally are the frames for the Carbonissimo and the 50th anniversary similar, and if so would the latter be a better route to take?

So many questions, so much research still to do!  
Thanks for all help provided


----------



## Marlon1 (May 17, 2004)

flyingscot said:


> Hi guys
> 
> As you may have realised from my earlier posts I will soon be in the lucky position of also owning a Colnago  .
> I am well aware of the much touted merits of the C50, but am also inerested by the Carbonissimo. It seems that most of the new designs are monocoque (Scott, Giant etc) and it appears a more modern frame.
> ...


easy choise; go for the carbonissimo.

the c50 is a lugged frame. lugs and tubes are glued together. You can see the lugs when you take a better look at the c50. This is easy to make in a fabric, but won't give you the stiffest frame. this frame is owned by many people.

the anniversary is also lugged. But it has 1 lugs less than the c50. the headsetlug is now made from one piece, together with the 2 tubes. rare frame

the carbonissimo is Colnago ultimate's frame. Made out of 1 piece carbon. Made in collaboration with ferrari. And yes, it is exactly the same frame as the CF1 and CF3. Extremely stiff.

All the frames have the same weight (about 100g. difference in total)

So go for the carbonissimo!!!!!!!!



members.lycos.nl/michaelmuusse/colnago carbonissimo oof groot.jpg


----------

